# Hunting age?



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Ray,

Can you tell me if the hunting age for rifle deer has been officially lowered to 12. I thought that this was the case but did not see it on the DNR website. Am I mistaken?


As always thank you.
deepwoods (a.k.a. Joe)


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

to my Knowledge...it has NOT been changed as yet...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

The House approved legislation by state Rep. Susan Tabor lowering Michigan's minimum hunting age with firearms from 14 to 12 on Dec. 2, 2003. House Bill 4225 permits 12-year-olds and those who turn twelve in the calendar year who have passed hunter safety classes to participate in firearm hunting seasons for deer, elk and bear. Young hunters must still be accompanied by a parent, legal guardian or authorized adult. MUCC has policy supporting the bill. 



The bill has been referred to the Senate's Natural Resources and Environmental Affairs Committee chaired by Senator Patty Birkholz (R-Saugatuck).


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

for the update. It had been a while since I had heard anything regarding this issue.

deepwoods


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

A note to Sen. Birkholz to move the bill wouldn't hurt.

[email protected]


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

I didn't even know they where trying to lower it.
that would be cool


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

By the time these people get off thier butts and approve it my 13 year old will be 19 years old!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Sue Tabor told e-mailed me this today concerning this bill.

"We recently sent a memo out to Sen. Birkholz asking her to take up the
minimum age bill. You may want to send her a e-mail or call her to
encourage her to take up the bill."

Neal


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I really hope it gets shot down.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Huntin Horseman said:


> I really hope it gets shot down.


Why?


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm just thinking about how many idiots there are in the woods now, just imagine half of them bringing a kid along. 12 year olds are not responsible enough to hunt and carry a firearm by themselves. I know the law state they must be with an adult but that isn't gonna happen. How many adults actually sit right next to their kid while hunting? I know my dad didn't and I know all of my friends parents didn't and I'm sure alot of you on the site don't or did not. And how many of your fathers sat by you till you were old enough to be by yourself? If it happened the way it says on paper it would be great, but it won't and it's not going to be fun. I hope I'm wrong though...


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Huntin Horseman said:


> 12 year olds are not responsible enough to hunt and carry a firearm by themselves.


That is a wonderful opinion and opinion it is...I know alot of 50 year olds that are not responsible enough to hunt and carry a firearm by themselves but, they are legally permitted to do so.

Introduction of youth to the joys of the outdoors is something that should start at an early age. It should not be just about the killing, if your Dad was irresponsible enough to leave you unsupervised in a deer blind before you were ready, shame on him! But for you to dictate what other responsible parents choose to do is bologna. 

My son got years of training before he was permitted to carry a firearm afield. It was his second year carrying one before he was ever able to rack a shell in the chamber. Guess what--that second year he got his first bunny with a .22 over hounds. I am not gonna say how old he was or wasn't but lets just say, HE was responsible. And don't you go criticizing an individual parent on their calls as long as they are responsible about it.

Some kids are ready, some are not. Why penalize the family time afield just cuz some kids aren't ready? If that logic was applied to traffic accidents, teenagers period prolly wouldn't be driving...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> I know the law state they must be with an adult but that isn't gonna happen. How many adults actually sit right next to their kid while hunting? I know my dad didn't and I know all of my friends parents didn't and I'm sure alot of you on the site don't or did not.


Shane, it seems like you hang out with a bunch of violators..... Lead by example. Your observations are in complete contrast with mine. Sure it happens, I hear stories every year about youths hunting alone, including yours......but to alienate these kids from enjoying this outdoor experience, because a few violate would be a shame. 

Neal


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

> Lead by example



 I would recommend that when sitting next to a youth you don't even bring a weapon at all. Thats what I have done just to share the moment with them. That makes them feel like you are on their hunt and not the other way around.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

deepwoods said:


> I would recommend that when sitting next to a youth you don't even bring a weapon at all. Thats what I have done just to share the moment with them. That makes them feel like you are on their hunt and not the other way around.


Excellent, superb idea! Kudos!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> How many adults actually sit right next to their kid while hunting?


I for one will. I don't think I'm in the minortiy either.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Neal said:


> Shane, it seems like you hang out with a bunch of violators..... Lead by example. Your observations are in complete contrast with mine. Sure it happens, I hear stories every year about youths hunting alone, including yours......but to alienate these kids from enjoying this outdoor experience, because a few violate would be a shame.
> 
> Neal


 Neal, My friends and I never violate knowingly! Our parents may have been violators to let us sit by ourselves but we didn't know that we weren't supposed to do that. We're all old enough now to go out by ourselves and we all know every rule by heart and follow them. My dad may have been wrong to let me sit by myself but he still made sure I was following the law and I still take alot of the things he taught me into the woods today. I hope that this fall I can take you out hunting a few times so you can see I'm not the violator you seem to think I am.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't believe anyone was calling anyone else here a violator. I also don't see any point in keeping this thread open any longer.


----------

